# Mondays Trip



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with my old friends Jim and Craig along with Craigs son and a couple new friends. You can not have any better people on the boat with you than Jim and Craig. First Class People.:thumbsup: And as the saying goes, birds of a feather flock together. So, everyone they bring with them are always fun to be with. We met at Jims boat at 6 am. Well most of us were there. Had to wait for a couple people but we will never tell who it was, huh Craig. But, after everyone showed up, we loaded the boat and off we went. Bait came really easy today. After a small live well problem, we were chasing that horizon and all smiles. Weather was perfect today. Flying fish everywhere and blue water. Got to our first stop to find a boat already on it. No big deal. Ran around them to another place a mile away. Scamps and jacks were the order for the day. Must have caught 25 keeper amberjacks today. Those things are everywhere. We fished 4 places today and the amberjacks were thick on every place. Had to kill our baits to keep the amberjacks off our baits some. But, still caught them on dead baits. And the season is about to close. What are they thinking? We stopped fishing early to troll a bit and go scout out some of my snapper places. One UFO on the troll only to pull the hook. Caught a few snapper for fun. Its nice to catch snapper 10 feet deep. Does not hurt them in any way. Well maybe their pride. Oh, well we have enough. We headed home with a tired crew. Its really getting hot out there and the amberjacks will kill you. Everyone stay cool and don't overdue it. It was a great day today. I got to make some new friends and have a good time with lots of laughs. I cann't wait to get back on the water with them. Everyone be safe out there.


Capt. Delynn Sigler
DeepSea/Offshore Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy cow!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

DANG MAN WHAT A KILL!!! Nice job!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, you sure know how to find em. Would love to find a few rocks like that. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Great Job D!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Another heckuva trip capt! Did you fish out of Pensacola or destin that day? That is a fine grade of scamp and jacks, nice job bro


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I am very fortunate to have great people to fish with. 

Hey Jake, I was just across the harbor from you Monday. The boat tried to steer to the right on the way in. I really look foward to our talks and picking your brain on things. For those of you who don't know, Jake does not like to brag, but he is the man out there. He has thought me a lot. Truely fantastic fisherman and straight up guy. Thanks for all the help buddy. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
DeepSea/Offshore Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Off
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

another awesome day delynn!!! good mess of quality fish.... of course!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the attitude:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Seems like we could all learn a lot from you; very nice catch:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: 



Capt. Delynn said:


> Thanks everyone for the nice comments. I am very fortunate to have great people to fish with.
> 
> Hey Jake, I was just across the harbor from you Monday. The boat tried to steer to the right on the way in. I really look foward to our talks and picking your brain on things. For those of you who don't know, Jake does not like to brag, but he is the man out there. He has thought me a lot. Truely fantastic fisherman and straight up guy. Thanks for all the help buddy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christo' (May 19, 2012)

Respect.


----------

